# plebeii magistratus post patricios



## Hieronymus IV

In this phrase, is the orator simply addressing the plebeians and patricians?

"Plebeii magistratus post patricios, Latini post plebeios, ceterarum Italiae gentium post Latinos."

Any assistance would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## XaLeX

It's some kind of ordering:

Patricii; Plebei Magistratus; Plebei; Latini; Ceterarum Italiae Gentium.

I think some context, or at least the previous sentence is needed to fully understand this one. "Magistratus" and "Latini" can be both plural nominative and singular genitive, while "ceterarum gentium" is genitive, so I assume they are all genitive, referring to something in the previous sentence.

So, my try: "Those of the magistrate of the plebeians after those of the patricians, those of the Latins after those of the plebeians, those of the remaining people of Italy after the Latins".


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

I think _plebeii magistratus _and _latini [magistratus _understood] must be nominative, as the adjectives _plebeius _and _latinus _have a function analogous to the genitive plural _ceterarum...gentium_. But a context would help. Is it Livy??


----------



## XaLeX

I've searched and found out it's from Tacitus' Annales, liber XI par. XXIV.

"Omnia, patres conscripti, quae nunc vetustissima creduntur, nova fuere: plebeii magistratus post patricios, Latini post plebeios, ceterarum Italiae gentium post Latinos."

"Senators, what we consider very old once was new: plebeian magistrates after patricians', Latin [magistrates] after plebeians', other Italian people's after Latins'."


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Ah, so Claudius and the Gauls? (I don't have a text to hand.)


----------



## XaLeX

Stoicorum_simia said:


> Ah, so Claudius and the Gauls? (I don't have a text to hand.)


Well, I haven't studied Tacitus yet so I don't know, but this is the original text in case it can help 
http://www.thelatinlibrary.com/tacitus/tac.ann11.shtml#24http://www.thelatinlibrary.com/tacitus/tac.ann11.shtml


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Thanks. Yes. It's about the _primores Galliae_ wanting the right to become senators. Claudius was right of course, and gradually senators were drawn from many different parts of the empire.


----------

